# Excellent Sermon on The Rich Man and Lazarus (Luke 16:19-31)



## sastark (May 12, 2005)

I don't mean to boast, but this past Sunday my pastor preached what I believe to be one of the best sermons on The Rich Man and Lazarus that I have ever heard. The mp3 is available for free at http://external.pasco.com/farschman/05-08-05_AM.mp3

I encourage you all to download it and listen to it. It is excellent.


----------

